# Am I the only one who thinks that Attempt Murder is a ridiculous crime?



## Noctosphere (Mar 24, 2018)

I mean, at least in Canada, you can get guilty of attempt murder and get like 10 years of jail
But, if you are guilty of first degree murder, you get life sentence without conditional leberty before 25 years
When you think of it, attempt murder means you tryed to kill someone, but you just missed your shot...
I honnestly think that attempt murder should be punished with sentence as heavy as for murder
don't you think?


----------



## DiscostewSM (Mar 24, 2018)

Might just be me, but your title and ending statement seem to be in conflict, like, saying it's ridiculous, but ending that it should be punished as heavily.


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 24, 2018)

DiscostewSM said:


> Might just be me, but your title and ending statement seem to be in conflict, like, saying it's ridiculous, but ending that it should be punished as heavily.


sorry, english isnt my native language
But what i meant indeed was about sentence


----------



## DiscostewSM (Mar 24, 2018)

So you mean it's ridiculous that it isn't as heavily punished, since the intent was there, and the motions towards doing it were there too, but the ultimate action didn't take place?


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 24, 2018)

DiscostewSM said:


> So you mean it's ridiculous that it isn't as heavily punished, since the intent was there, and the motions towards doing it were there too, but the ultimate action didn't take place?


yes, dont you agree?


----------



## DiscostewSM (Mar 24, 2018)

To be honest, I don't agree, simply because the life wasn't taken. The effect on the victim and and those associated with the victim wouldn't be nearly as bad as if the murder did take place.


----------



## Taffy (Mar 24, 2018)

I could go either way. Depending on if you still managed to harm the victim, maybe a different punishment? I'd elaborate but the wonders of this tiny keyboard are wearing off.


----------



## PewnyPL (Mar 24, 2018)

DiscostewSM said:


> The effect on the victim and and those associated with the victim wouldn't be nearly as bad as if the murder did take place.


Not necessarily. The victim can be mentally scarred for life, unable to function properly in society. It's an extreme case, but it does happen, especially if the murder attempt had any prior torture and such. It can make life of such person so miserable, that they would wish they were dead. Not to mention, after the sentence of the guilty party ends and they are released, the victim may get panic attacks, crippling them even more from fear of this happening again.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Mar 24, 2018)

PewnyPL said:


> Not necessarily. The victim can be mentally scarred for life, unable to function properly in society. It's an extreme case, but it does happen, especially if the murder attempt had any prior torture and such. It can make life of such person so miserable, that they would wish they were dead. Not to mention, after the sentence of the guilty party ends and they are released, the victim may get panic attacks, crippling them even more from fear of this happening again.


Oh, if there's additional things leading up to it like you mentioned and the scarring, sure, but I'm specifically talking about the attempted murder by itself as if that was all there was.


----------



## Taffy (Mar 24, 2018)

Pre-murder tourture yields its own case, but can be presented as evidence by a prosecution lawyer in a murder,case. It WOULD have consequences that would be worth discussing here.


----------



## GameSystem (Mar 24, 2018)

Another person said that you have to take into account the reason we don't hand out the death penalty all willy-nilly. If X crime only gets 10 years in prison, but Y crime gets life, people are going to think harder about if Y crime is worth it. 
If X and Y crime both get the death penalty, then the criminals will realize that if they get caught, it's all over and they might as well do crimes A, B, and C in addition to X and/or Y. Z too for giggles. 

So what happens if attempted murder and regular murder get the same punishment? If the guy fails halfway because he had a change of heart or he ran out of bullets, instead of giving up and taking the 10 years, he's going to go out of his way to make sure that his target dies, no matter what. Because if he's going to go down no matter what, he might as well try his hardest to succeed. Might as well kill all the witness too ala Skyrim to have a higher chance at escape.


----------



## Taffy (Mar 24, 2018)

Death penalties are useless. Death does not solve other death. Unless the person in question has attempted to destroy the planet and kill all of humanity and is pure evil, they don't deserve death. But I'm implying they're just borderline human.

Also, making people suffer is better than death. Death is an act of mercy, while tourture can be controlled and prolonged at will. And its probably easier to cover up than a disappearance.


----------



## Hanafuda (Mar 24, 2018)

So should everyone who commits DUI be punished the same as a person who commits DUI and is in an accident where someone dies? Any DUI is a potential fatal accident waiting to happen. So why should a person who is 'good at it' or just lucky while driving drunk or high (or both) be given a lesser sentence?

Just trying to spice up the conversation.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 24, 2018)

Attempt murder could also mean that you were going to kill them, did extreme harm, and then felt mercy.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 1, 2018)

Attempted murder shows intent to murder and or actions that nearly/failed to cause someone's death. Arresting someone and sentencing them with a heavy sentence makes sense because that person is most likely going to kill whoever they were planning to kill and or failed to kill.


----------



## Viri (Apr 1, 2018)

So, if I slit your throat, and ran away, but you survived. Do I deserve a long prison sentence? I think so. I deserve 25 years to life, imo.


----------

